

Here Is New York - tarekayna
http://techcrunch.com/2012/11/04/here-is-new-york/

======
tarekayna
This rang a bell.

"We’ve made tools to sap our attention. We’ve made entertainments for a
connected age. But what about the tools of protection? What is our candle to
curse the dark, the bucket brigade to save our town?"

